# Looking to relocate to singapore



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

hi guys, im new to this forum...im from hong kong and looking to move to singapore, ive been there a few times and i love it there to be honest, but seeing how scary the economy looks at the moment i wouldnt say my chances are high. i have a geography degree from laurentian university in canada which is recognized there, and i have been working as a front desk officer at a hotel for a year now.

ive also lived in shanghai beijing and toronto before so i would like to think im given an advantage in that manner, and the fact that im trilingual - english cantonese and mandarin. 

ive been recommended by my friend that i should have a job in hand before i go there, because i would end up spending all my money if i dont find a job there in a few months, what is the best method to be looking for jobs outside of singapore? and what r my chances? 

thanks in advance


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey there ... 

I agree with your friend that you should look into getting a job sorted before you arrive ... otherwise you'll find it hard ... esp. with the current economic downturn. 

Would suggest that you look at applying for something with the IRs -- Integrated Resorts -- which are currently being built and are just starting to look for hires ...

However, as another posted mentioned -- generally Sing Immigration does look at your degree when you're applying ... 

But suggest that your Geography degree would be similar to having an Arts degree ie. like History etc that you use as the basis for 'on the job training' ie. as a hotel receptionist ... 

However, I do think your short work span ie. only one year in the industry would be more of a problem ... 

But your language skills would certainly be a plus ... 

So ... give it a go. The tourism industry is very flat at the moment ... still, you never know  

Cheers and good luck
ini_niki


----------

